# Conduit Runs Inside



## Travisb6989 (Apr 14, 2012)

What does the code state for running conduit above the ceiling within a residential property. 

I'm doing a rough in and have to run speaker lines and control lines to a front gate. I am going to lay conduit outside for this. But I wanted to know what type of conduit or rules are there for extending this conduit run from outside all the way to the structured wiring cabinet inside. 

I want to do this because the home owner is eventually going to be building a detached garage which will need future cables pulled from within the house. However once the ceiling here is drywalled there will be no access later. 

Thanks in advance for the help on this.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Use whatever you like. 

By the way, do you own a code book? You claim to be a low voltage installer, but don't know some very basic codes that apply to your trade. You for real?


----------



## Travisb6989 (Apr 14, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> Use whatever you like.
> 
> By the way, do you own a code book? You claim to be a low voltage installer, but don't know some very basic codes that apply to your trade. You for real?


I don't have a copy of it with me, out of town on this job. I've been doing low voltage work for 4 years now. Mostly CCTV, burg alarms, and distributed a/v systems in sports bars. We don't do much residential stuff unless it's for a special client. So doing rough-ins we are new to. 

Our AV systems that we install usually mean we are mounting TVs running a CAT6 to each and building a rack with AMX controllers and distribution. No much code here to follow. 

Not to mention I hardly ever run my own conduit. It's usually provided by the GC. Let alone ever run conduit in a residence. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Travisb6989 (Apr 14, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> Use whatever you like.
> 
> By the way, do you own a code book? You claim to be a low voltage installer, but don't know some very basic codes that apply to your trade. You for real?


Thanks for the help. 

And yes we are for real!! I've been doing this for 4 years. Out primary business is CCTV, burg, and a/v systems for sports bars. Which consist of mounting TVs, cat6 drops, and building high end equipment racks. 

We hardly ever do a pre wire for a residence. Only our commercial Clint's that request us for their homes. And we never run conduit, it's usually provided by the GC. Let alone work with conduit within a residence. 

Thanks for you help and concern on this matter.


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Use whatever you like.
> 
> By the way, do you own a code book? You claim to be a low voltage installer, but don't know some very basic codes that apply to your trade. You for real?


I have yet to meet a Low Voltage installer that owns a code book, let alone understand "inner system bonding".


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

My code book is small enough to fit in my truck when I travel out of town.
Do you have a FLA low volt license?

Conduit from a dwelling to a gate is all the same, be it commercial or residential.


----------



## Travisb6989 (Apr 14, 2012)

leland said:


> My code book is small enough to fit in my truck when I travel out of town.
> Do you have a FLA low volt license?
> 
> Conduit from a dwelling to a gate is all the same, be it commercial or residential.


Yes we are fully licensed and insured. Like I mentioned i wasn't sure if it was the same for inside a dwelling. And as also mentioned, I never lay conduit it's usually provided by GC or owner for our type of work. 

I'm not sure why everyone here is "bashing" me...

I asked to simple questions concerning things that aren't our everyday business. I'm sure other installers don't know basic code specifics if it doesn't pertain to there everyday work flow...just saying. Came here for help, not to explain myself and validate who we are. 

FYI. We are fully licensed in the state of Florida and carry all required insurance to perform our work. We are as legit as You can possibly be. It's actually kind of offensive to be "called out" asking if I'm for real! What a great welcoming to this forum...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

3/4" or 1" smurf tube (ent) works fine for this.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Travisb6989 said:


> What does the code state for running conduit above the ceiling within a residential property.
> 
> I'm doing a rough in and have to run speaker lines and control lines to a front gate. I am going to lay conduit outside for this. But I wanted to know what type of conduit or rules are there for extending this conduit run from outside all the way to the structured wiring cabinet inside.
> 
> ...


If you have a chance, run a couple of 1" or so Smurf conduits from one end or the house to the other and where ever else you think might come in handy.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Tried to nail that guy to the wall didn't ya fellas?  it wasnt like he was asking a Joe homeowner question like "can I put the white wire on the fuse" and it's actually a circuit breaker or " OMG there's a bare wire on this PLUG my brother is swapping out! Will my house burn down?"


----------



## cowboyznindianz (Mar 4, 2012)

Travisb6989 said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> And yes we are for real!! I've been doing this for 4 years. Out primary business is CCTV, burg, and a/v systems for sports bars. Which consist of mounting TVs, cat6 drops, and building high end equipment racks.
> 
> ...


 
I would go with the smurf tube suggestion...It's flexible and leave a drop anywhere it might be needed in the future...also make sure it is secured properly...You can fish it with a steel or use a mouse or baggie on a string and suck the line through with a vacuum as a pull line....as for the shunkster, his ego is on overdrive apparently....


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

Travisb6989 said:


> Yes we are fully licensed and insured. Like I mentioned i wasn't sure if it was the same for inside a dwelling. And as also mentioned, I never lay conduit it's usually provided by GC or owner for our type of work.
> 
> I'm not sure why everyone here is "bashing" me...
> 
> ...


:whistling2: Who me????? Take it all with a grain of salt, you are asking the right questions, we all get beat up a little here. If anyone never pointed it out, we electricians have egos bigger than the buildings we work in and some of us can walk on water, I can. :laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

acrwc10 said:


> :whistling2: Who me????? Take it all with a grain of salt, you are asking the right questions, we all get beat up a little here. If anyone never pointed it out, we electricians have egos bigger than the buildings we work in and some of us can *walk on water*, I can. :laughing:


 
but you're not doing it right:no:


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Travisb6989 said:


> , I never lay conduit it's usually provided by GC or owner.


I have never seen the GC provide conduit, the EC always does
but to your question, I would run 1" PVC.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

acrwc10 said:


> :whistling2: Who me????? Take it all with a grain of salt, you are asking the right questions, we all get beat up a little here. If anyone never pointed it out, we electricians have egos bigger than the buildings we work in and some of us can walk on water, I can. :laughing:


But you can't dance underwater and not get wet! I'll show ya sometime lol :thumbup:


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

stuiec said:


> but you're not doing it right:no:


When I walk on water I follow the IWOWS (international walking on water standards) and I don't even get wet.:whistling2:


----------



## Aldo Moretti (Aug 29, 2011)

Travisb6989 said:


> What does the code state for running conduit above the ceiling within a residential property.
> 
> I'm doing a rough in and have to run speaker lines and control lines to a front gate. I am going to lay conduit outside for this. But I wanted to know what type of conduit or rules are there for extending this conduit run from outside all the way to the structured wiring cabinet inside.
> 
> ...


There are some juristictions that insist on flex or conduit for residential. That is so wires can be added or replaced without trenching the walls.
If this detached garage is going to need line voltage, run a separate conduit for the power, and fill it with wires.
I have pushed additional wires into a conduit for additions, but to do that you don't want maxed out conduits, to be safe run larger conduit.
I did a job for a customer who told me that he was planning on building a detached garage in about a year. So, as part of the work that I did, I ran 2 20 amp circuits and 4 wires for light switching, and left then stubbed off outside the house.
Sure enough, about a year later, the customer called me and wanted me back to wire up his new garage. He forgot that I had stubbed the conduit, and of course, he had someone else bid the work before he called me. The other bidder didn't know about what I had done , so his bid was around $3000 higher than what I ended up charging .
I know, there are some people who insist on never considering the future, run things as small and as cheap as possible, and hope to be called back when additions are requested.
But to me, it makes sense to plan for the future for many reasons.


----------



## Travisb6989 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help on this. I purchased some smurf conduit which I'll be running from the audio/video equipment rack to important locations within the house and also probably about 3 runs outside being to different areas for future low voltage use whether it be speakers, video, or security.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

acrwc10 said:


> I have yet to meet a Low Voltage installer that owns a code book, let alone understand "inner system bonding".



Inner What ?

Possible : Intersystem Bonding Maybe? :whistling2:


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> Inner What ?
> 
> Possible : Intersystem Bonding Maybe? :whistling2:


 
Now see what I mean, I'm cool with that. I don't mind a little bashing (it's like a forum "mosh pit").
I actually thought about that while I was typing "Inner".


----------

